# هل هناك فرق بين الهندسة الطبية وهندسة اجهزة طبية ؟



## end of world (17 يناير 2010)

اخوانى اريد معرفة هل هناك فرق بين:

1 ) تخصص الهندسة الطبية 

2)تخصص هندسة أجهزة طبية 

اى ان هندسة اجهزة طبية فقط تشمل الاجهزة والهندسة الطبية عموما ام انا مخطئ ؟


----------



## مهندسة جادة (17 يناير 2010)

اخي العزيز
لقد ورد هذا السؤال من قبل و تمت الاجابة عليه بالتفصيل 
فقط ابحث في الصفحات السابقة و سوف تجد الاجابة بإذن الله


----------



## end of world (17 يناير 2010)

اختى اريدك ان تحددى انهى صفحات سابقة فنحن فى اول صفحة بمنتدى الهندسة الطبية 

وهل اختى يتعذر لكى الاجابة على سؤالى ؟


----------



## sollyforever02 (18 يناير 2010)

*السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

الهندسه الطبيه هى الاعم و من ضمنها:*
*(1)الاجهزه الطبيه *
*(2)و ايضا ال clinical engineering و هى المسؤله عن تنظيم كل شىء هندسى متعلق بالمستشفيات *
*(3)و ايضا تشمل الطبيعه الهندسيه لجسم الانسان او الحيوان او اى كائن اخر يتم التعامل معه طبيا فمثلا الطبيب الذى يقوم بعمليه فى العظام قد يحتاج استشارة مهندس لمعرفة المكان الصحيح لتركيب الشرائح او مكان تحميل الجسم.*​

*انصحك بالبحث فى المصادر الاجنبيه على الانترنت فهى اشمل بكثير.

أخوك فى الله

محمد سليمان​*​


----------



## end of world (18 يناير 2010)

شكرا اخى سولى على مساهمتك لكن انا لغتى الانجليزية لا تسمحلى بالبحث فى المواقع الاجنبية 

تكملة لسؤالى انا فى الكلية عندى مكتوب فى اللائحة( قسم الهندسة الطبية ) هل افهم من هذا انها الاعم 

واين أجد كلية هندسة الاجهزة الطبية اذا كانت كل الجامعات بها هنسدة طبية ولسيت هندسة الاجهزة


----------



## احسان الوشاح (18 يناير 2010)

لا يوجد فرق عندما يتخرج المهندس من قسم الهندسة الطبية يسمى مهندس اجهزة طبية و ليس مهندس طبي


----------



## end of world (19 يناير 2010)

كلامك يا اخى يتعارض مع كلامى اخى محمد سليمان


----------



## مهندسة جادة (19 يناير 2010)

اهلا بك اخي 
اتمنى ان تجد اجابتك في الصفحات التالية من منتدانا الرائع 
صفحة رقم 14 و 20 بعنوان الهندسة الطبية و مجالاتها و التعريف بهالندسة الطبية على الترتيب 
اتمنى لك التوفيق


----------



## end of world (22 يناير 2010)

شكرا اختى 
سأقرا ثم سأتى لنتناقش


----------



## end of world (22 يناير 2010)

اعتقد يا جماعة انكم لم تفهمو قصدى 
انا لا اريد معرفة قسم الهندسة الطبية انا اعرفه 

لكن سؤالى هل هناك فرق بين المسمين هندسة طبية وهندسة اجهزة طبية أم لا ؟


----------



## مهندسة جادة (23 يناير 2010)

الفرق بينهما هو الآتي:
هندسة الاجهزة الطبية هي قسم من اقسام الهندسة لطبية 
يعني الهندسة الطبية هي المسمى الرئيسي و الاجهزة الطبية هي فرع منها


----------



## مهندسة جادة (23 يناير 2010)

لا يوجد فرق في المسمى 
نفس الشيء


----------



## end of world (23 يناير 2010)

شكرا اختى


----------



## صمت الوفاء (21 أبريل 2012)

شكرا


----------



## أشرف الحسن (22 أبريل 2012)

هندسة الأجهزة الطبية تشمل الأجهزة الطبية التشخيصية والعلاجية،،،، اما الهندسة الطبية وأحيانا تسمى الهندسة الطبية والحيوية فهي تشمل أمور أخرى بالإضافة للأجهزة الطبية كالأعضاء الإصطناعية والأطراف الإضطناعية والميكانيكا الحيوية والمواد الطبية التي تزرع في جسم الإنسان كالبلاتينيوم وأمور أخرى مربوطة بأي عضو أو طرف أو مادة أو مسمار او صقيحة او حتى سائل يزرع او يربط في جسم الإنسان ويضيف وظيفة كانت مسلوبة نتيجة حادث او إنفجار أو ما شابه
إذن فهندسة الأجهزة الطبية هي جزء من الهندسة الطبية،،، أرجو أن تعم الفائدة

أخوكم أشؤف الحسن


----------



## rajai (8 نوفمبر 2012)

تكملة لكلام الاخ محمد سلمان :

فإن هندسة الاجهزة الطبية تُعنى بالاجهزة الطبية فقط من صيانة ومتابعة ومراقبة ..

اما الهندسة الطبية فهي مفهوم اكبر واوسع وتشمل الدراية الكاملة بأكثر من جانب منها المشتريات والمبيعات والتخطيط وادارة الاقسام والتصميم 

والاستشارات الهندسية والارشفة.. فهي تحتاج الى خبرة اكبر ودراسة اوسع ..


----------



## محمدجمال البدوى (10 نوفمبر 2012)

*رد علي سؤال هل هناك فرق بين الهنسة الطبية وهندسة الأجهزة*



end of world قال:


> شكرا اخى سولى على مساهمتك لكن انا لغتى الانجليزية لا تسمحلى بالبحث فى المواقع الاجنبية
> 
> تكملة لسؤالى انا فى الكلية عندى مكتوب فى اللائحة( قسم الهندسة الطبية ) هل افهم من هذا انها الاعم
> 
> واين أجد كلية هندسة الاجهزة الطبية اذا كانت كل الجامعات بها هنسدة طبية ولسيت هندسة الاجهزة


 دراسة الأجهزة الطبية جزء من الهندسة الطبية, وهي عبارة عن قسم من أقسام كليات الهندسة أو العلوم الطبية التطبيقية كما في جامعة الملك سعود بالرياض وليست كلية مستقلة.


----------

